# Ruby



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Just picked up Ruby a day ago. Thought I'd share some pictures! She sleeps a lot, likes to play tug-o-war, and is adjusting quite well. Surprisingly good at pottying outside already. A big girl!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah...another Ruby on the forum. Congrats. She is so young though. Surprised the breeder gave her to you before 8 weeks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Roo Roo Roo from my Ruby ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! What a sweets face. Seeing her makes me realize how much ours has grown in just a few weeks. It's crazy.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Got to LOVE that blanket shot.......

Maybe should have waited on naming her and called her......................................................................................


BLANKET   

Great pics, keep taking and showing us.

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I love her little scrunched up face  She is all sorts of cuteness  

So...got a name yet???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ruby is so pretty :-*


----------

